# Personal best perch



## Popeye (May 6, 2008)

Went out on Lake Michigan for some perch action with someone from another site. Got out to the spot about 5:30. 3 boats were already out there, no problem, it's a big lake. Shortly after we started our drift I hooked a nice 12" fat female. No sooner had I boxed her my other rod was jumping. Another perch but about 11". I was resetting my lines when Ron got his first. Thought for sure we would limit out (15 each) fast. Was not to be though. The wind died and so did the bite. I did manage my personal best perch, a fat 15" dripping female. We took 21 fish off the lake. We were planning on trying for salmon as well but time constraints (had to take my wife to the dentist) prevented that. Only took one picture of me and the 15 incher. Should have snapped a picture of all the boats. Must have been 60-70 by the time we left (10:00).


----------



## jkbirocz (May 6, 2008)

Wow, that is a massive perch. Nice catch =D> 

I think my biggest perch is maybe 7 or 8 inches


----------



## slim357 (May 6, 2008)

That also dominates my personal best perch, Ive been catchin fewer and fewer yellows ever year too. Nice work, sorry to hear you couldnt fill up on them before you had to leave tho.


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 7, 2008)

Great Job there Mr. Flounder

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## mtnman (May 7, 2008)

Thats a pretty nice perch. =D>


----------



## BensalemAngler (May 7, 2008)

I have never seen one that size. All of mine are small.


----------



## Jim (May 7, 2008)

Nice catch there! =D>


----------



## shamoo (May 7, 2008)

Nice Perch Mr. F.H. that suckers as big as the bass I catch =D>


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 7, 2008)

Nice one!


----------



## little anth (May 7, 2008)

nice job man that thing is a fatty


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful Perch. Must get some nice fillets from those eh. Nice fish fry. Congrats!


----------



## fishhog (May 8, 2008)

Nothing as good tasting as a nice plate of fried perch, Took jr out on the deep lake at the park and in 15 min we had 5 foot longs then nothing for the rest of the day. but was a good dinner any how.

Never caught one that long though, nice fish.


Fishhog sr


----------



## Popeye (May 8, 2008)

One and a half of those is enough for a meal


----------

